# New TiVo iOS app update (3.4) points to HBO Go integration



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Could this mean HBO Go is on it's way to the TiVo STB?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh my!

I hope that isn't a typo or you are going to have some upset people!


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

An hour ago my phone was saying the update was available, but I wasn't on wifi so I didn't download it. Got back to my office and now the update is gone?

Did they pull it?

EDIT: It's definitely not on the app store. The only available version says it was last updated on July 22.

It must have had a bug or wasn't supposed to say HBO Go so they pulled it.

Boo.

I hope this finally fixes all of the crashing and streaming problems... and does anyone know if they added iPhone 6 support?

EDIT EDIT: It's back.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes please!

Then, get ESPN on board. After that, my Xbox one will be useless.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

It was available to my phone just now and I installed it. HBO GO would surely be a pleasant surprise. Although anxiously awaiting my two $19 Fire TV Sticks (and hopefully an HBO GO app by the time they arrive).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I just updated both my iPad and iPhone, so it is definitely still there.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

The app will point to HBO Go on your phone maybe but not on your Tivo.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

You know what is missing from that description? Hulu Plus. 

I am betting this was a typo. (Although it could have been also been a slip!)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

bradleys said:


> You know what is missing from that description? Hulu Plus. And HBO Go doesn't exist in the expanded description of the app - I am guessing this was a typo. (Although it could have been also been a slip!)


Not sure how you get from Hulu Plus or Vudu to HBO GO. If a typo, it'd be the most bone headed typo ever. So I'm hoping it's a slip of something coming now or later...!


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> The app will point to HBO Go on your phone maybe but not on your Tivo.


I assumed that it would do that, but why go through all that work to get it to work only on iOS. It would confuse users even more if you could do something in the app on iOS that wasn't replicated on the box.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Seven dots:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522350


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> Seven dots:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522350


Proxy gone?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> The app will point to HBO Go on your phone maybe but not on your Tivo.


I do not think that is what they are trying to describe. This is not an option to watch these 3rd party providers directly on your iPad, it is to allow you to find and select a provider to watch on your TiVo connected TV.

So if you choose something from guide that also exists on Netflix, watch now will give you an option to "Watch on TV" and "Watch from NETFLIX"


----------



## pkalellis (Mar 13, 2003)

What does integration with these services actually mean? Specifically for xfinity, does that mean you can watch on demand programming remotely through the app? I tried this and it doesn't seem to be available. Also, can't find a way to actually search what is available on demand. I'm on the phone with tech support right now. They are clueless . . .


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Proxy gone?


Still says Proxy Enabled


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

pkalellis said:


> What does integration with these services actually mean? Specifically for xfinity, does that mean you can watch on demand programming remotely through the app? I tried this and it doesn't seem to be available. Also, can't find a way to actually search what is available on demand. I'm on the phone with tech support right now. They are clueless . . .


A little soon to be calling tech support isn't it?



> This is not an option to watch these 3rd party providers directly on your iPad, it is to allow you to find and select a provider to watch on your TiVo connected TV.
> 
> So if you choose something from guide that also exists on Netflix, watch now will give you an option to "Watch on TV" and "Watch from NETFLIX"


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Not optimized for the iPhone 6...

Still crashes on launch when on a wifi network away from home...

Nice work TiVo!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> Seven dots:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522350


That's not new.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=521444


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Proxy gone?


Not at home to check that side of things...the iPhone app indicates "IP Address: Proxy" under Settings>Broadband Test

Right now on that screen I'm seeing the numbers flucuate a bit, with the highest I've seen so far reported as
Video Bitrate: 1679000
Program bitrate: 1933312



morac said:


> That's not new.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=521444


Oops..missed that...did try to search first , sorry for the confusion.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

hmmm, so on my local network on IOS, when you search for shows, the "watch now" option includes all of the on-board apps (including Hulu, Xfininty, etc) with "watch on tv" as the option.... No option to launch the Netflix or HBO Go app on the Ipad to "watch on Ipad"


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lgnad said:


> hmmm, so on my local network on IOS, when you search for shows, the "watch now" option includes all of the on-board apps (including Hulu, Xfininty, etc) with "watch on tv" as the option.... No option to launch the Netflix or HBO Go app on the Ipad to "watch on Ipad"


Correct...

This has nothing to do with watching a video on your iPad it is for using your IOS device as a remote to find, select and launch a video within one of the OTT apps on your TiVo to be watched on your TV.

Not on your iOS device....


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

well, "Watch now integration with 3rd party content providers" could have meant handing off to local apps... which would be nice. You could use the app to search across all your content providers when using the Ipad as your viewing device. Just wanted to investigate the possibility, since we've had no indication up to this point of HBO Go on the Tivo. <shrug>


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

OK maybe HBOGo will be on Tivo sooner rather than later.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> OK maybe HBOGo will be on Tivo sooner rather than later.


We can hope! Since HBO is going to offer a streaming service app in 2015, I hope it is combined. I would rather get the service than the nasty HBO over cable.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> We can hope! Since HBO is going to offer a streaming service app in 2015, I hope it is combined. I would rather get the service than the nasty HBO over cable.


nasty?

I like HBO on cable combined with a Tivo.

HBOGo is nice too tho.

I would probably still record HBO and watch it that way even with HBO Go. I don't want to go in and out of interfaces if I can help it.

I just like HBO Go for catching up on shows I didn't get on board with in the beginning. Or watching old shows I never got on board with. Or for the occasional missed episode. Or as a way to save a little recording space for things that I very well may not end up watching.

It will also depend on the app. How good it is.

I wouldn't be interested in the streaming service unless I cancel cable or it is cheaper and the same thing. The streaming service (if the same as HBOGo) could very well be $15/mo. I heard some pundit talking $20/mo which I thought was a bit crazy. But $15/mo I wouldn't be surprised at. Right now tho I get HBO for $8/mo.

Plus if I could do without most cable channels and wanted OTA and HBO's streaming service was $15/mo then I would probably just get my cable co's $28/mo OTA/HBO package.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I love HBO original programming. I hate the overall HBO service - it hasn't changed in literally 40 years. Each month 3 or 4 movies will play over and over again - movies that I could pick up from Redbox for $1.50 months earlier. 

They have 5 different channels and generally the same content playing across those channels - often AT THE SAME TIME!

- It was a great model when VCR's and Video stores weren't commonly available. 
- It was a good model when it took feature movies years before they made it to VCR and ultimately DVD releases. 
- It was an acceptable model when rentals cost $5+ a night from BlockBuster with huge late penalties.
- It is a terrible model today with most of the content available from other providers on Demand. 

HBO would be dead if they didn't have fantastic original programming, but do they really offer enough of it to make it worth to cost? I think it is brilliant of HBO to break away from the limitations of linear delivery on Cable and it will keep them from getting left behind.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The update notes were changed. The reference to "HBO Go" was removed and "Amazon Prime" was changed to "Amazon". The changes only show up in the Updates screen if you updated after they were changed. Otherwise you can see them in the Version History on the app page.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

pkalellis said:


> Specifically for xfinity, does that mean you can watch on demand programming remotely through the app?


I realize this is not through the Tivo app, but you do realize there is a "TV Go" app from Xfinity, right? I think it's the Xfinity "equivalent" of HBO Go -- i.e. it has way more than On Demand does (just like HBO Go has more than HBO's content On Demand). I rarely use the former, since many/most programs still have ads as far as I can tell, but I have used it a couple of times in the past when I missed an ep for some reason.



bradleys said:


> I love HBO original programming. I hate the overall HBO service - it hasn't changed in literally 40 years. Each month 3 or 4 movies will play over and over again - movies that I could pick up from Redbox for $1.50 months earlier.
> ...
> - It is a terrible model today with most of the content available from other providers on Demand.


I'm not saying I don't MOSTLY agree with you, but even though I also have used Redbox boxes lately (I have one VERY close to my home and have been getting lots of free rentals with the Viggle app)... But HBO On Demand (despite what I say above) does have lots of new, and old, movies and rotates through them. (HBO Go has even more, of course... but at least as of now, isn't directly on my TV.. I couldn't enable it on Comcast on my PS3.. GRR.)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I love HBO original programming. I hate the overall HBO service - it hasn't changed in literally 40 years. Each month 3 or 4 movies will play over and over again - movies that I could pick up from Redbox for $1.50 months earlier.
> 
> They have 5 different channels and generally the same content playing across those channels - often AT THE SAME TIME!
> 
> ...


Same difference as netflix.

The repeating of shows over and over is just linear broadcasting's version of on-demand. You don't really need a dvr for HBO.

And Netflix has a version of repeating shows over and over too. IT's seeing the same cover art for the same tv show or movie every day you log in.

There is a point to be made that HBO doesn't need to repeat the same content as much as they do in this day and age of the dvr. They could show more of their back catalog more often if they knew everyone had a dvr.

As for the value, it's in the eye of the beholder. But again seems like same difference as Netflix.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I have HBO and Netflix and Amazon Prime. I watch more movies I DVR from HBO than I do Netflix or Amazon Prime. Netflix is 90% kids shows in my house. Amazon Prime is mostly where I get rentals from. HBO is where I record about a movie per week on the TiVo and watch it later, in addition to watching original content.

*shrug*

Could I go rent those from redbox for 1.50? Maybe. Would I? No.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I do the same thing but with VUDU instead. I pay $5-$6 for a rental because I'm lazy and don't want to go to a RedBox.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Do we really expect Comcast to allow us to access HBO????


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> Do we really expect Comcast to allow us to access HBO????


They already do on the Xbox 360 and ATV from what I read. Just not on other devices for whatever reason.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

No HBO GO on TiVo. Awful, just awful, typo or mental lapse.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527843880335446016


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

[media]http://www.nerdist.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/BOOOOO.gif[/media]


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

davezatz said:


> No HBO GO on TiVo. Awful, just awful, typo or mental lapse.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527843880335446016


WOW


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

aadam101 said:


> Do we really expect Comcast to allow us to access HBO????


Comcast would probably require that a properly paired Comcast CableCard be in the TiVo to access an HBOGO TiVo app with a Comcast login to cut down on account sharing. They do it for the TiVo Xfinity app, so I'm sure they could figure a way to do it for a TiVo HBOGO app.

With the news that HBO will start selling HBOGO access without a cable subscription, cord-cutters are going to want an HBOGO app. So I could definitely see TiVo adding an HBOGO app eventually, but it is probably years away.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

davezatz said:


> No HBO GO on TiVo. Awful, just awful, typo or mental lapse.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527843880335446016


Just because they say it's not coming doesn't mean it never will, just that it's not currently in the works. That could change tomorrow for all we know.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Grakthis said:


> Amazon Prime is mostly where I get rentals from.


To be nitpicky, you mean Amazon Instant Video.

[Amazon] Prime Instant Video is where you get _free_ videos (free with your Amazon Prime subscription).

I'm only being especially nitpicky since this same kind of thing has confused lots of newcomers to Tivo, thinking that the existing (at least on older Tivos) "Amazon Instant Video" meant Prime Instant Video.


----------



## eochs (Oct 16, 2001)

Just an fyi (too lazy to search back) vudu did a deal with Disney this week. If you have Disney movies that came with digital copies thru Disney movies anywhere, you can sync that account to vudu and play those movies on TiVo now. Great with my young daughter to have all her digital Disney films on all tvs, and the marvel movies for me


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

So I was just searching for Draft Day (the movie with Kevin Costner) on the Tivo app on my phone and HBO Go shows up as one of the streaming services. I can actually choose to watch from HBO Go and it opens my HBO Go app on my phone. 

Is this new or has this always been there?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> So I was just searching for Draft Day (the movie with Kevin Costner) on the Tivo app on my phone and HBO Go shows up as one of the streaming services. I can actually choose to watch from HBO Go and it opens my HBO Go app on my phone.
> 
> Is this new or has this always been there?


It has been doing that since at least the OnePass integration - and possibly a little earlier for "some apps"


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

NYHeel said:


> So I was just searching for Draft Day (the movie with Kevin Costner) on the Tivo app on my phone and HBO Go shows up as one of the streaming services. I can actually choose to watch from HBO Go and it opens my HBO Go app on my phone.
> 
> Is this new or has this always been there?


I just discovered this yesterday. It's interesting to me that TiVo goes to the trouble of integrating HBO Go listings into their OnePass database when there's not even an HBO Go app on TiVo itself. As far as I can tell, the *only* reason they're doing that is to allow users of the TiVo iOS app to conveniently launch the HBO Go app on their iPhone or iPad from within OnePass. (Actually, it doesn't even take you to the selected title within the HBO Go app, it just launches the app and you have to search for the show again in there.) Makes me wonder if TiVo hasn't been preparing/hoping for the near-term release of an HBO Go app for TiVo.


----------

